# Construction With Pallets



## Sudschick (Mar 19, 2011)

This is my potting shed that my son built for me out of pallets. It's in my garden which is also completely surrounded with a fence of pallets. my potting shed has a stainless steel sink with running water, a tile counter, shelves and a shingled roof.









This is my new greenhouse. I've been collecting old windows for a few years, waiting for the day that I might use them to build a greenhouse. We had 2 couch surfers who asked 'if I would MIND if they stayed a few days to build the greenhouse for me'. It has a sink with running water, a fan, lots of shelves, great lighting, and a floor of river rock. Here in the Mojave Desert, I can wet the floor with a hose at night. The rock holds the moisture in the underneath soil and helps add some humidity to the air inside.


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

Very creative work. Great carpentry skills. Seth


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Very impressive!


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

That greenhouse is too cool!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

That's pretty neat looking. What did you use for glazing?


----------



## susanneb (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow! If those couch surfers would like to stay in Oregon, we'd put them up for that kind of work.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

I love pallet construction too!!! My projects aren't as big as yours, but I've made a deck, some work benches, and a chicken coop. Here's a pic of my tractor coop....
View attachment 29241


I love your greenhouse!


----------



## Sudschick (Mar 19, 2011)

I don't know what you mean when you ask about glazing. What is that?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Glazing is the transparent material that covers the structure.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Back in the day when windows where sash style (wood frame) a group of craftsmen existed known a glaziers. Carpenters built the windows and the glaziers cut and installed the glass, with glazier points and caulk.

I think you may still find a few ... although those vinyl insulated windows seem to be the rage these days.


----------



## paqcrewmama (Oct 6, 2012)

Awesome! I was thrilled with my little side table and wine rack I made out of pallets and you have an entire shed! WTG!


----------



## crazyfarm (Oct 29, 2013)

Love it all!


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I want to make a shooting bench out of pallets and I don't have any plans,I'll try to figure it out .....


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow,,, can't say enough about that amazing greenhouse. Can I see a picture of the pallet fence also?

Thx


----------



## paqcrewmama (Oct 6, 2012)

RonM said:


> I want to make a shooting bench out of pallets and I don't have any plans,I'll try to figure it out .....


If you do a search of free wooden pallet plans and such, you find lots of free plans you might be able to weak for your needs.


----------



## Sudschick (Mar 19, 2011)

I don't have a good picture of the fence. It's just pallets supported by fence posts and bailing wire and twine. Nothing fancy, but the fence in this picture was put up in the summer of 1995. Nothing has been done to it since, and it's still strong as ever. This is just one corner of the inside of one of the gardens.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

susanneb said:


> Wow! If those couch surfers would like to stay in Oregon, we'd put them up for that kind of work.


I second that, I live in Oregon and when they are done with your place they can head on over to mine. Seesh, you have some nice looking buildings there. I love your potting bench but I really love your green house. What I would love to see is the fence done with pallets? I am considering doing the same project with the new property that I bought.


----------



## dltasig7 (Feb 5, 2015)

RonM said:


> I want to make a shooting bench out of pallets and I don't have any plans,I'll try to figure it out .....


https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/07/77/15/077715e76071f132e663b29ca7b0b8ff.jpg


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Why can't I see any pics???

_*Never mind...old thread.*_


----------



## Lindym (Mar 11, 2014)

Well I, for one, would also like to see the pictures as DH and I will be building a pallet house 28 x 32 this summer. :grin:


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

I would tooooo. Why does this keep happening that pics disappear? The thread is not even a year old.


----------



## beenaround (Mar 2, 2015)

you guys are tougher than me. I've wrestled pallets apart before and it's no easy work for what you get. Can't imagine enough to build a building with.

Pallets are made out of the worst grade lumber, I'd to go down to the mill and see what I could get the stuff for before it's slammed together with a thousand staples.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

beenaround said:


> you guys are tougher than me. I've wrestled pallets apart before and it's no easy work for what you get. Can't imagine enough to build a building with.
> 
> Pallets are made out of the worst grade lumber, I'd to go down to the mill and see what I could get the stuff for before it's slammed together with a thousand staples.


Tell me about it! I just burned 24 old pallets that I'd picked up a couple of years ago but was unable to disassemble. I tried everything I could think of to pry those boards off, but they'd been put together with those screw/ring shank nails (unsure of which one, all I know is I couldn't pull them out or knock the boards loose even a tiny bit).

Maybe it's the area where I live and that's the way they're made around here...I've yet to find even one pallet I could disassemble without busting the boards.


----------



## dltasig7 (Feb 5, 2015)

hippygirl said:


> Tell me about it! I just burned 24 old pallets that I'd picked up a couple of years ago but was unable to disassemble. I tried everything I could think of to pry those boards off, but they'd been put together with those screw/ring shank nails (unsure of which one, all I know is I couldn't pull them out or knock the boards loose even a tiny bit).
> 
> Maybe it's the area where I live and that's the way they're made around here...I've yet to find even one pallet I could disassemble without busting the boards.


Use a reciprocating (or hand hack) saw to cut the nails off.


----------



## Lindym (Mar 11, 2014)

beenaround said:


> you guys are tougher than me. I've wrestled pallets apart before and it's no easy work for what you get. Can't imagine enough to build a building with.
> 
> Pallets are made out of the worst grade lumber, I'd to go down to the mill and see what I could get the stuff for before it's slammed together with a thousand staples.


Our house will be built using whole pallets, no cutting apart generally. We found a place to custom make them 48 x 48 with plywood on one side, for just a few bucks. They will go together like legos and we will be making the walls a double thickness for insulation space.

We have gathered about 80% of our materials, craigslist etc, and will start building early May.


----------



## termite76 (Apr 3, 2015)

I am addicted to building with pallets. It's like adult legos. It may not be worth the hassel to some because they don't have access to good quality pallets. For those of us who do it is an awesome and quick way to build all kinds of structures. I'm getting ready to shingle an 8x14 chicken house made completely of pallets. Love the greenhouse idea, I'll have to add it to the to do list!


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

I have access to metal and welders. I made a tool that works like this one in the video. (mine is slightly different, but works the same.) I lose very little wood to splitting if I take my time. It will pretty much reclaim all the wood.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0arN4pk83lA[/ame]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1vfvvxNhcY[/ame]


----------

